# Lemongrass oil - source recommendation please.



## fitwilsons (Feb 12, 2016)

planttherapy.com has 30 mils for about 9 dollars.


----------



## Learning2Bee (Jan 20, 2016)

SteveBarker said:


> I'm finding about 32.7 million different choices for lemongrass oil online. With as many different prices. Just need a recommendation for the proper stuff to bait a swarm trap with. THANKS!!
> 
> steve


DoTerra has some of the highest quality oils. They have really good rewards programs as well. Their oils cost more, but seem to be more concentrated. But if you're just doing bait hives you don't need anything fancy. Young living is cheaper and nice. Lorann too.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

"100% pure Lemon Grass Oil" on ebay works fine.

Might also look at swarm commander, they sell on here on beesource too. I bought some for this year.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Now-Foods-Essential-Oils-Lemongrass/dp/B000MGSJBY


----------



## fitwilsons (Feb 12, 2016)

stuff on ebay is a really good deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

I get it at the grocery store, Wegman's. I think it's less than $5/bottle. A bottle lasts a really long time.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

You can also check a local organic store


----------



## Munson (Mar 16, 2014)

Get something highly rated on amazon in a 2 or 4 ounce bottle. As long as you are at it, a small 1 or 2 ounce bottle of spearmint. The two mix together in the simple sugar.
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Beekeeping/Guide_to_Essential_Oils


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

The brand, "Aura Cassia" is an excellent quality. It is steam extracted, natural oil. At health food stores in Aromatherapy section. Any aromatherapy grade will be a good one. It will not have extraction solvents, unlike cheap oils. I paid $6.75 retail last year, 30 cc's. Thats enough for 20 hives all season. The preferred species to look for, on the bottle, is Cymbopogon flexiosus. Thats the best bee catcher.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Cymbopogon flexuosus


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

$19 will get you 16 ounces of oil at Lebermuth. 

http://www.lebermuth.com/lemongrass/50-6165-01/


----------

